# wpa_supplicant annoyances (mask_service_inactive) [solved]

## i92guboj

So, wpa_supplicant never worked fine. It's been giving me headache since day zero, but I've been -mostly- able to handle it in one or another way.

Today I rebooted (I rarely do), and another horror story begun. Now I am getting this messages at init:

```
INIT: Entering runlevel: 3

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...                                      [ ok ]

 * Starting D-BUS system messagebus ...                            [ ok ] 

 * Starting metalog ...                                            [ ok ] 

 * Starting ConsoleKit daemon ...                                  [ ok ] 

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                          [ ok ] 

 *   mark_service_inactive: unknown applet

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                 [ ok ] 

 *   Backgrounding ... ...

 * ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

 * Starting cupsd ...                                              [ ok ] 

 * ERROR: cannot start fail2ban as net.wlan0 would not start

 * ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.wlan0 would not start

 * ERROR: cannot start samba as net.wlan0 would not start

 * Starting S.M.A.R.T. monitoring daemon ...                       [ ok ] 

 * Starting sshd ...                                               [ ok ] 

 * Doing udev cleanups

 * Starting vixie-cron ...                                         [ ok ] 

 * Starting local                                                  [ ok ]

This is Jesus-PC.O (Linux x86_64 3.4.0) 00:34:56

Jesus-PC login:
```

For the most part, wpa_supplicant seems to start fine though. I can reach the net and everything works... well...  maybe 7 times out of 10. Sometime I have to kill everything related to wpa_supplicant and restart the net.wlan0 service, while I cross my fingers.

But what annoys me the most is the fact that many important services do not start because they depend on net.wlan0, which spits out these errors disrupting the init process.

I've been using this for some time now, and I changed the config a lot of times. Always had problems. The last time I set this up I removed everything from /etc/conf.d/net and /etc/conf.d/wpa_supplicant, and let it did it's automatic job instead. So far, it's working... some random times. The errors always show though. And they screw up the init.

So, any idea where to start looking?   :Very Happy: Last edited by i92guboj on Thu May 24, 2012 3:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## netnifty

Hi i92guboj,

I had the same "mark_service_inactive: unknown applet" error on my install ( although it was on a ppp device rather than wireless ), I fixed it by downgrading from =sys-apps/openrc-0.10 to =sys-apps/openrc-0.9.9.3 . Looks like there's a bug in 0.10 .

EDIT: Looks like it's this bug: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=417227

----------

## i92guboj

thanks. I just found out the same in the mailing list  :Smile: 

----------

## i92guboj

This has hit portage already, so if anyones happens to suffer from this issue, just upgrade to openrc-0.10.1 and the problem should be gone.

It seems after all that wpa_supplicant was not -for once- the guilty   :Laughing: 

----------

